# Fila Brasileiro and Wild Boar



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

As I understood it, in the 1950's, the Duke of Bavaria introduced the Fila Brasileiro to Germany to hunt Wild Boar.

I have never found anything interesting to confirm this and, although we only had one Fila, am doubting it's prowess to hunt boars.

Most of the Fila Brasileiros that are being bred in Europe are weak natured dogs with low thresholds that are accepted by clubs and owners alike.

The Fila that we had was fortunately, although without breed failures, too compact and "ugly" to gain attention in shows.

He was a terrific dog, adopted a donkey along his walks, was friendly to horses, cats, not aggressive to other dogs completely and human friendly, unless they approached us in an unfriendly manner or tried to enter the "castle".

They are a long living dog but whatever is written about them is to be taken with a pinch of salt.

They make terrific tracking dogs, search square is for them a special delight! And they work well at it.

They hunt by sight whidh is easier to control than by ear or nose.

Anyone can add to this?


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

There was a breeder within a few hours of where I grew up that breed Filas. He was guilty of what I think a lot of dog enthusiast do - making stuff up to try to promote their breed. I am not saying the info about the Duke didn't happen I am just saying that with rare breeds there is a lot of false information that is out there.

Take for example how many people claim that they are breeding the original bulldog - How many original bulldog types can there be (haha)

If I was not into dog sport a Fila would be the top dog on my list to own. I really like them and the ones I have seen are really nice dogs and form what I have observed not plagued with some of the issues that other Mastiff types have.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Shane, I think a lot of Molosser, large and heavy dog breeders are guilty of this.

A lot of people read the advertisements- which by the way vary completely, i.e. the Fila should never be used for Schutzhund as it will make him aggressive. We tested our "Gaucho". He took a while to engage but when he did, it was with aggression but, he "cooled" down pretty quickly. The Molosser Club of which my husband was president was adamant, if we had continued, part of the Committee would have resigned. HAD WE LET THEM!!! He wanted to introduce a temperament test but they found it too hard. They wanted to take the dogs to the train station and watch how they reacted!!!!!

I honestly think after trying a Landseer (white and black Newfoundland) and Fila Brasileiro in Schutzdienst, that this inot worth the work, unless you wish to test the dog's temperament as to whether it goes forward or not.

These molossoide dogs are here to guard us and if the "decoy" flees, they are not perturbed. But if he should attack the owner, then woe betide him.

Someone differentiated between Guard and Schutzhund dogs, i.e. guarding dogs stay put, schutzhund dogs take up the chase.

I would love another Fila but having had a good one, would be wary to take on another from what I've heard of breeders' assumptions.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I've had people tell me they are a extremely dangerous breed. The large ones can get 200 pounds and can kill someone. They don't need any type of attack training they just do it. Nothing against them just what I heard could be B.S.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Ben Thompson said:


> I've had people tell me they are a extremely dangerous breed. The large ones can get 200 pounds and can kill someone. They don't need any type of attack training they just do it. Nothing against them just what I heard could be B.S.


Don't buy into all the hype because a lot of it is just Hype!


----------



## Shawn Killeleagh (Mar 1, 2010)

I have read many places this breed was developed to hunt down slaves, and boar. I have also read that they have been used to clear drug camps, but that sounds off, the guards would be armed and sending in dogs would be pointless. 
One hunter was saying, if you take more than a Fila and a spear boar hunting, the other guys will ridicule you.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have seen a few good filas...I do think this breed is almost in a class by itself...the ones I saw were not nervy shitters, but had very real social aggression, were very powerful and just seemed to hate strangers, they did bite away from their owners, but they werent gonna chase you down... another dog that if kept true does not fit into city life, and is not for beginning handlers..a liabitly for sure...but great family dogs,if you don't have company over with the dog out.. and not dog aggressive..at least the ones I saw


----------



## Shawn Killeleagh (Mar 1, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I have seen a few good filas...I do think this breed is almost in a class by itself...the ones I saw were not nervy shitters, but had very real social aggression, were very powerful and just seemed to hate strangers, they did bite away from their owners, but they werent gonna chase you down... another dog that if kept true does not fit into city life, and is not for beginning handlers..a liabitly for sure...but great family dogs,if you don't have company over with the dog out.. and not dog aggressive..at least the ones I saw


Have to agree.
The ones I have seen don't fully develop until over two years old, but even before that you know they don't want you around them, they were just more subtle.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with you Joby, they have real social aggression but it is controllable as the Fila is handler sensitive. 

Our breeder advised us to take the little Fila everywhere with us in the first year and so I did, to the local market, brass band concert, cities, etc. I visited someone in Switzerland who had bought Gaucho's sister and he picked him up to put him in his car boot - Gaucho bit him in the hand at 4 months. My fault.

This was the first and last bite.

He was animal friendly, tolerated the cats, absolutely loved a young donkey on one of our walks and vice versa. 

He did not tolerate anyone who came unannounced to the house. I felt perfectly safe with him when out. This is a side to the Fila that remains however one "educates" them and a trait that I like.

Filas do not "hate" people, they just have to realise that they have to accept them and, if this is taught them properly, I'd say they actually learn to like them. Gaucho loved old ladies who thought he was a Boxer!!!¨He liked everybody in fact.

One thing has to be said: Filas hunt by sight!! Makes things a lot easier if you have your wits about you!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The one dog I sold that lost a fight for dominance was with a 160 to 170 lb fila. An optometrist owned both the dale and the fila. The 90 lb dale lost both the fight and his life. I am going to have to believe they are pretty tough even though the fila was in terrible shape also. To the point he may have been put down. Why did this happen? The owner was afraid of the fila. but, he had a fila bitch in heat in the house.


----------

